# 12 dpo and feel like AF is coming



## armywife4life

12 dpo now and all day I've felt like AF is coming any second! She's due on the 9th. Had what I hoped was implantation bleeding on Saturday, just a little pink cm and then nothing else but today I'm cramping and all gurgly tonight so I'm thinking this must be af. My bbs have been killing me for 2 days and have some blue veins showing up but oddly mostly upper chest and branching out toward my shoulders which is weird and sore bbs have never been a pms symptom for me, not even a little. Idk what to think at this point but the cramping and gurgling can't be good. &#58387;


----------



## Nolly

Oh hun its so hard to know whats going on sometimes. Many women get BFP and they are sure that AF was on her way, instead its a BFP.

Have you done any more tests?


----------



## armywife4life

I'm about to go do one. I keep running to the bathroom sure that she's come but it's just been creamy cm. The not knowing is so frustrating lol


----------



## Nolly

armywife4life said:


> I'm about to go do one. I keep running to the bathroom sure that she's come but it's just been creamy cm. The not knowing is so frustrating lol

I hear ya! Its the not knowing is the worst. I am 13DPO and got a BFN this morning. I was feeling really positive this time too! Ah well!!!!!


----------



## Nolly

Ooooh let me know the result... forgot to say ^^


----------



## Fireflies

Im due on on the 9th aswell & im sitting here biting my nails over whether to test or not also! May leave it until the morning.. providing i can last that long. 
Got little niggly pains & cramping too which is wierd for me as i have never in my life had any form of period pain before AF & very rarely during if im honest. Ive got a good feeling... but im nervous!


----------



## Nolly

Fireflies said:


> Im due on on the 9th aswell & im sitting here biting my nails over whether to test or not also! May leave it until the morning.. providing i can last that long.
> Got little niggly pains & cramping too which is wierd for me as i have never in my life had any form of period pain before AF & very rarely during if im honest. Ive got a good feeling... but im nervous!

Oh how exciting.... fx for a BFP! Have you decided yet to test or not. Try to hold your pee for 4 hours if you testing tonight! GL


----------



## amarinna

I don't want to get your hopes up. But, I had to tell you that when I was pregnant with my son I tested early a number of times with BFN's. Then decided to stop testing because it totally felt like AF was going to arrive. 3 days later she still hadn't shown even though it felt like she would any minute. I decided to try a test one more time and got my BFP.


----------



## Fireflies

I'll wait until the morning i'll never last another 4 hours before falling asleep!! 
Bet I wake up at 5am stick in hand ready to test, like a crazy woman hah :haha:


----------



## Nolly

amarinna said:


> I don't want to get your hopes up. But, I had to tell you that when I was pregnant with my son I tested early a number of times with BFN's. Then decided to stop testing because it totally felt like AF was going to arrive. 3 days later she still hadn't shown even though it felt like she would any minute. I decided to try a test one more time and got my BFP.

OMG you have just given me so much hope. THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!!! THANK YOU!!!! lol


----------



## Nolly

Fireflies said:


> I'll wait until the morning i'll never last another 4 hours before falling asleep!!
> Bet I wake up at 5am stick in hand ready to test, like a crazy woman hah :haha:

Ha Ha Ha..... not obsessed or anything???lol. I am as bad! GL and let us know!


----------



## Fireflies

Nolly said:


> amarinna said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to get your hopes up. But, I had to tell you that when I was pregnant with my son I tested early a number of times with BFN's. Then decided to stop testing because it totally felt like AF was going to arrive. 3 days later she still hadn't shown even though it felt like she would any minute. I decided to try a test one more time and got my BFP.
> 
> OMG you have just given me so much hope. THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!!! THANK YOU!!!! lolClick to expand...

AGREED!! This has made me feel a lot better :)


----------



## abic77

Hi all!
Totally new to the site and just came across it because i can't talk to anyone about the fact we're TTC!
Came off the pill in October and just started trying this month! THink my fertile time ended on Friday/Saturday and was at it like bunnies to be on the safe side! Anyway i hear the average couple takes 11 months but i still want to get preggers straight away!

OOh how exciting!

So how are you ladies doing? Did you do the test yet ArmyWife and Fireflies?

Any tips for fertility please ladies?
PS I am 33 and this is my total first time trying!
PPS what do the following mean:

DPO?
AF?
BFP?

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Kaede351

Dpo- days past ovulation

AF- aunt flo (period)

Bfp- big fat positive (positive pregnancy test)

:)

Good luck to all waiting to find out this cycle :)

XxX


----------



## Fireflies

abic77 no i havent yet, im going to do it in the morning :)


----------



## bethany26

Hi ladies, I'm 12 dpo too and going crazy. :wacko: Not to mention I am officially addicted to poas! I've gotten nothing but :bfn: so far. I am one day late but I feel like AF is coming at any moment. I've had cramps but I have those every month. My boobs feel firmer than normal, I'm having hot flashes and I have a cold. I'm on Clomid and the side affects are just like those of pregnancy. :wacko: I used preseed for the first time this month so I've been so positive. But I'm starting to loose hope. :/


----------



## bethany26

@ Nolly... I just realized you are from Ireland. I went to Ireland this past August. We have friends in Castle bridge and spent a lot of time in Wexford. It is such a lovely country, we had a blast!


----------



## Nolly

bethany26 said:


> @ Nolly... I just realized you are from Ireland. I went to Ireland this past August. We have friends in Castle bridge and spent a lot of time in Wexford. It is such a lovely country, we had a blast!


Hi hunny,

You are on clomid too. Yeah its really bad at giving you preg symptoms... I have found anyway. Thing is you actually could be having them as you are pregnant. So its very confussing!!!! lol

Glad you liked Ireland. Wexford is a beautiful. The sunny south east lol Thats what we call it, bet it rained the whole time you were here. I live in Galway in the west which is nice too.


----------



## bethany26

Nolly said:


> bethany26 said:
> 
> 
> @ Nolly... I just realized you are from Ireland. I went to Ireland this past August. We have friends in Castle bridge and spent a lot of time in Wexford. It is such a lovely country, we had a blast!
> 
> 
> Hi hunny,
> 
> You are on clomid too. Yeah its really bad at giving you preg symptoms... I have found anyway. Thing is you actually could be having them as you are pregnant. So its very confussing!!!! lol
> 
> Glad you liked Ireland. Wexford is a beautiful. The sunny south east lol Thats what we call it, bet it rained the whole time you were here. I live in Galway in the west which is nice too.Click to expand...

Yes it did rain a lot but mostly it was just drizzles. The cool weather was so nice at night! And I was surprised to see that the sun didn't set until after 10pm!


----------



## When in Rome

I finally decided to register because I am DYING to talk to people who can relate to how I am feeling. We have been TTC for 18 LONG months...

I am 14 dpo today and got yet another negative test this morning, although it was not with FMU but I doubt that would have made a difference.

I have been having AF type cramps for about 8 days which is so unusual for me. I expect AF today or tomorrow, but my cycles are pretty irregular so it could be a few days yet.

It makes me feel so much more sane to come here and read about other people obsessing over symptoms and POAS :) Love it.

I hope we all get our BFP's soon!


----------



## Nolly

When in Rome said:


> I finally decided to register because I am DYING to talk to people who can relate to how I am feeling. We have been TTC for 18 LONG months...
> 
> I am 14 dpo today and got yet another negative test this morning, although it was not with FMU but I doubt that would have made a difference.
> 
> I have been having AF type cramps for about 8 days which is so unusual for me. I expect AF today or tomorrow, but my cycles are pretty irregular so it could be a few days yet.
> 
> It makes me feel so much more sane to come here and read about other people obsessing over symptoms and POAS :) Love it.
> 
> I hope we all get our BFP's soon!


Welcome to the site hunny, or should that be welcome to the madness!!!

I too am 14DPO and not a sniff of a BFP or AF??? Holding on to a tiny bit of hope that maybe I ovulated bit later than I thought.

Anyhoo FX for you hun and hope you get BFP as joining here will be a lucky charm for you!


----------



## Nolly

armywife4life said:


> I'm about to go do one. I keep running to the bathroom sure that she's come but it's just been creamy cm. The not knowing is so frustrating lol

ANY NEWS.........???? I am so nosey!!!! lol


----------



## Midge

Hi ladies. New to this first month TTC! I know the feeling as AF due today too!!! Was sure it was on its way as horrible headache all day yesterday but not appeared. My boobs were sensitive last few days but that has settled now. I only came off pill in Dec so cycle may not be regular yet. Dont want to test until weekend to avoid dissapointment! 
Guess we just have to try and get on with life and see what happens over the next few days!!!
PS thanks for explaining all of the abbreviations!


----------



## Fireflies

I did a test this morning, a little confused as to whether its bfn or bfp but in certain lights i could see a very faint line straight away!! i uploaded some pics & im not going crazy other people can see it too. Very cheap test so im not 100% trusting, we'll see what tomorrow brings. 
How'd your test go armywife4life? x


----------



## AngelBunny

hi ladies! i've had 2 faint positives today at 12DPO :D ive had cramps since ovulation, tummies been a bit jippy, and occasional heartburn. due on day after tomorrow, feel like its gonna come, but so hope it doesn't! it's all i can think about! baby dust to all xXx :hugs:


----------



## amarinna

Angelbunny - That is wonderful news!!

Fireflies - I looked at your test and I kind of see something too. I hope this is it for you!


I'm now in the same boat. I feel AF cramps today and like I'm going to start any minute, I'm about 11dpo. I took a test this morning and it was negative. Now I feel like I'm out this month.


----------



## AngelBunny

not out til the fat lady sings! fireflys where is your piccy i can't find it?? im having cramps all day its making me nervous!! xx


----------



## Fireflies

its on my "tempted to test" thread on p3 i think but i might upload it to the test gallery, didnt realise your meant to put them there & not in the 2ww or ttc sections!!


----------



## AngelBunny

there is definitely a line in the pick on the left!!! congratulationssss! :D i hope we both stick! xx


----------



## Nolly

Hey Angel & Fireflies..... congrats to you both.... a line is a line. ooooh its just so exciting.

FX for sticky sticky beans for you both x


----------



## berniegroves

Hi ladies, 
i am 9dpo and i got AF on this day last cycle so was expecting it today. 
I have been spotting for two days, light pink and light brown and only tiny amounts. My AF is normally very heavy, so not sure what is going on. 
My bb's are also sore on the sides which is very strange. 
And i also have gurgly crampy belly. 
I hope AF doesn't arrive!!! 

Fingers crossed for all you other ladies as well. 

x


----------



## When in Rome

Man, what a day to decide to post... AF arrived a couple of hours ago. I am beyond bummed, to say the very least.

I hope you all have better luck this cycle than I did!


----------



## Nolly

When in Rome said:


> Man, what a day to decide to post... AF arrived a couple of hours ago. I am beyond bummed, to say the very least.
> 
> I hope you all have better luck this cycle than I did!

:hugs:So sorry hunny:hugs:


----------



## AngelBunny

:hugs: sorry to hear that honey. maybe next month will be the one xx


----------



## armywife4life

Hello ladies sry my phone hasn't been letting me get back on here since I posted this! Sooo I did test the other day and it was bfn! Grr so I will be 14 dpo tomorrow AND af is due I'm not really crampy anymore I just feel pressure above my pubic bone and bbs are achy. I have alot of cm! Some lotiony and some watery but its been constant all day and I keep running to the restroom thinking it's af lol. I'm praying she doesn't show but I'm expecting she will. My husband got orders to Korea yesterday and he leaves in June and he will be gone a year so we've gotta get a bfp soon or were out for a year! I'm so sad!


----------



## armywife4life

When in Rome said:


> Man, what a day to decide to post... AF arrived a couple of hours ago. I am beyond bummed, to say the very least.
> 
> I hope you all have better luck this cycle than I did!

Awww I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Fireflies

Oh hun im sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fireflies

and to armywife4life i hope she doesnt come, your not out until the :witch: appears!! x


----------



## abic77

omg had a dream last night that my boobs were all veiny and blue....was so excited but then woke up!
does anyone else keep checking their boobs for veins and for a darker coloured nipple? Every time i go to the loo i keep having a little look!
Sad i know!


----------



## wonderstars

Aww that sucks OP. :( Here's hoping for a BFP next month!

abic, you are so not alone. I do this every time I go, I have to stop myself from doing it at work, lol!


----------



## military

Hey maybe someone can help me. I've tried two different ovulation online calendars, both have identical info but one says am 10 dpo and the other says 12 dpo and confused on when to test, today am having the same feelings in my stomach like AF will be here in one second its not cramps. I don't have any other symptoms. Don't know if is implantation or AF. HELP


----------

